# 2012 Rise of Flight User Manual is now available!



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 12, 2012)

This community made manual for Rise of Flight is pretty darn good.

2012 ROF User Manual is now available!
Source: 2012 ROF User Manual is now available! - SimHQ Forums




777 Studios - Jason @ SimHQ said:


> Pilots,
> 
> It's easy to underestimate the amount of work it takes to write, edit, illustrate and localize a user manual for a complicated combat flight-sim like ROF. Hence, we have never had a big manual due to resource restrictions and language barriers.
> 
> ...




Wheels


----------



## Rogi (Mar 19, 2012)

Wow this game is @[email protected]#@ unbeleivable I can't beleive I didn't see this one *patches.downloads, hyper Omg thank you so much for showing it to us on the forum


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 19, 2012)

Have fun Rogi. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Rogi (Mar 19, 2012)

I hate this registration it gives me a "Invalid Captcha" yet I can't see a captcha and no captcha is in site anywhere on the actual site itself :S I'll update the game and then try again in the morning in case the update leads me to another page where it lets you register :S

Edit got it to work just updated and then created from the game a account +

Flying the plane is near impossible


----------



## zoomar (Sep 26, 2012)

RoF is absolutely the best all-round flight combat sim now available. I downloaded the "Free to Play" version less than a year ago after I got a computer I knew could handle it, upgraded to the full game very quickly, and by now have bought almost all of the extra planes. And its well worth it. The graphics are absolutely astounding and the sound really captures what it must have sounded like to fly these open cockpit jobs. With all the difficulty options turned on the flight models of some planes are killers...of you. Also the menu interface is great and, unlike some other newer sims I could mention, there's a great single-player career mode - which is half the fun of being a WW1 flying ace. There's also a full campaign and mission designer.


----------



## phatzo (Dec 16, 2012)

any decent multiplay yet? That's where I get my jollys from, I get bored real quick with campaigns and careers etc. I much prefer to pit my myself against other humans.


----------

